# May I get a Simple Tutorial?



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

I want to make a large pond (at least 5 FT long x 5 FT wide x 5 FTdeep) but as cheap - but long lasting - as possible. I want to stock this pond with plants, mollies, guppies, cardinals, and maybe some angelfish. Any advice/reccomendations? All help is greatly appreciated!!!

PS- I live in southern FL (Ft. lauderdale), and I'm online almost daily.


----------



## JBarlak (Mar 16, 2008)

thats a lot of digging. 125 cubic feet of dirt. You could always go for the preformed type of ponds (not as much digging) right now Im using a 55 gallon drum (plastic) cut in half to harvest plants. I have a filtration unit on it with mosquito fish and guppies with some driftwood. It doesnt get direct sun light so its the closest thing to a pond I got. If you are interested I could get you a plastic drum and you could cut it yourself.
Just let me know.
thanks 
john b


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

what was in the drums, becuae i could use a couple..... like 3/////


----------



## JBarlak (Mar 16, 2008)

I work in a spice manufacturing facility. Typically we get barrels of vanilla in and other flavorings that are water ssoluble and easy to clean out. the company has them in white or blue.


----------



## Kogo (Mar 14, 2008)

danny,

if you build an in ground pond, be sure the water level is several inches above the ground to prevent mud and such durring storms from washing in.


----------



## Kogo (Mar 14, 2008)

for somthing the size of what you want, I would be looking at rubber pond liners. get at least 40mil thickness


----------



## saltydad (Jun 27, 2008)

Bump- wondering if you are any further along on your pond planning?


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Yea... you might inspire me to do something similar! I have a half barrel now with lillypads, a pond would be nice though!


----------



## saltydad (Jun 27, 2008)

Jared, a pond would be great at your new place. I loved the research and planning phase of it almost as much as the building! I can just see it framed nicely by some of those gorgeous nanas you have. Go for it. :fish-home:


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks! I always wanted a nice pond, lets see what happens...


----------

